# terms for disabled people



## akana

In the US, there is a spectrum of terminology to refer to mentally or physically challenged people, ranging from insulting to more politically correct terms. The spectrum might (emphasis on "might") go something like this.

For mentally challenged:
He/she is a retard. (insulting)
..........is retarded.
..........is mentally retarded/mentally handicapped.
..........is developmentally challenged.
..........has special needs.

For physically challenged:
..........is a cripple. 
..........is crippled.
..........is disabled/handicapped.
..........is physically challenged.
..........has special needs.

Is there such a spectrum in Finnish, and if so, what might it be?


----------



## akana

I think I lost track of what my real question was here. Sorry, I'll try to rephrase. What would be the most appropriate and sensitive way to refer to somebody with a mental or physical disability? In my case, I wanted to explain to my child why this person was behaving the way they were, that this person can't help it, and that it's not polite to stare.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Kiitos!


----------



## Spongiformi

A pretty tough subject, which is reflected by the fact nobody has given an answer at all, let alone a professional looking one. I can't do that either, so I'll just give you a few words without trying to look like an expert (even though this is the net where everybody's an expert).

The basic adjective for either mental or psychical disability is _"vammainen"_, or _"kehitysvammainen"_ if it's developmental. However, these may already sound discriminating in spoken language in certain situations, even though they are the basic words.

A few of somewhat neutral (though only affected people themselves would be able to judge that) words are
_erityistarpeet_ - Special needs - you see that term used a lot.
_liikkumisrajoitteinen _(or _liikuntarajoitteinen_, which is technically a bit incorrect in this context) - troubles in moving or with stairs and such, no matter the cause.
_toimintarajoitteinen_ - troubles in moving or mental limitations.
_invalidi_ - physically challenged (I dare claim most of the time it would be taken as physical). Includes people disabled in wars or accidents.​
Mentally retarded / retarded would be _"henkisesti jälkeenjäänyt" / "jälkeenjäänyt"_ - naturally fully discriminating spoken aloud.
Crippled / cripple - _"rampa"_ or _"raajarikko"_ - you really don't hear these out there (and not only because being discriminating). They just aren't used.

In device instructions you also see descriptions such as _"henkinen toimintakyky alentunut/heikentynyt"_, reduced (/lowered) mental capabilities.

I rest my case here. I'm sorry I couldn't give you the less messy and more organized answer you were looking for.


----------



## akana

Thank you very much, Spongiformi. I didn't expect a clean-cut answer. After posting the original question, about half a dozen other English terms occurred to me, many of which would be more sensitive/respectful than the ones I posted. It is indeed a tough subject. Kiitos.


----------

